# 2021 iriasj2009 Tiftuff backyard



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

This is my back yard. Tiny, around 1500sqft. Currently i have PRG. Planning on sodding sometime in may.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome back @Iriasj2009!! :yahoo:


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

What are you going to sod with, Tifgrand like the front?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I will be using Tiftuff. Pretty excited! Sod coming late may


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Update!! Tiftuff install tomorrow! So far I've sprayed round up 3 times. We've had so much rain that we've been having to delay the install but tomorrow is the day. Lawn is about 970sq ft and I'll be buying 900sqft so I will be short bit. Planing on plugging the rest. I also installed an irrigation system. Big day tomorrow and pics short after!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Whoa! You're putting that Swardman through the paces!!!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Whoa! You're putting that Swardman through the paces!!!


That things is a beast haha.

On a sad note, sod install delayed (thank you rain)


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Iriasj2009 Can't wait to see the TifTuf! :nod:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Finally sodded the backyard this past Tuesday! I just came back into town tonight. I'll take some pics in the am and see how's it doing.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

It's been 6 days. Look at those roots. Also, sod came in a bit shaggy, 2-3 inches long.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Going to look awesome!!!


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

How're you going to cut it and work it down low? My celebration was probably 3" when I cut it after 8 days and sadly had to use my zero turn at 1.75" instead of my greensmaster at .5"


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Iriasj2009 said:


> It's been 6 days. Look at those roots. Also, sod came in a bit shaggy, 2-3 inches long.


Perfect time to scalp it to dirt and topdress


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

ag_fishing said:


> How're you going to cut it and work it down low? My celebration was probably 3" when I cut it after 8 days and sadly had to use my zero turn at 1.75" instead of my greensmaster at .5"


I planted celebration last fall, scalped it down to 1/4" after three weeks without any issues 😂


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Txmx583 said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > How're you going to cut it and work it down low? My celebration was probably 3" when I cut it after 8 days and sadly had to use my zero turn at 1.75" instead of my greensmaster at .5"
> ...


Man I made it about 2ft and thought my greensmaster was gonna bog down and die :lol:


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

ag_fishing said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > ag_fishing said:
> ...


😂😂 if yours is tall you may have to hit it 3-4 times lowering it each time. My John Deere does the same if I'm taking a ton off.

The only way I can power through it is to put the throttle wide open, left the rear roller, drop the hammer and hang on 😂🤣


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

ag_fishing said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > ag_fishing said:
> ...


After week 2, plan is to scalp it using my toro and then I will use the swardman to take it to dirt. The turf is super thin so it shouldn't be so bad.

When I laid celebration down years ago, I scalped it to dirt after 2 weeks and recovered perfectly. I'm definitely not scared tearing up Bermuda. Now the zoysia in my front yard, I'm scared to beat it up lol


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

​


Thor865 said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > It's been 6 days. Look at those roots. Also, sod came in a bit shaggy, 2-3 inches long.
> ...


Haha I'm sure I could already.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Going to look awesome!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Txmx583 said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > Txmx583 said:
> ...


I understand what you mean after today. Took it from 2 to.5" with the greensmaster. I went full throttle and just hoped for the best.

Looking forward to this tiftuf after taken to the dirt. @Iriasj2009 how do you like your swardman?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

ag_fishing said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > ag_fishing said:
> ...


Lawn care gives you quite the workout. 
I'm looking forward to it too. The swardsman is great. Highly recommend it for a small lawn. I still have my toro 1000 so I might create a small putting green and see if I'm able to maneuver it. We'll see


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Scalped to dirt 2 weeks ago or so, and added 2 yards of sand yesterday.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Just applied liquid fert and I gave it its first mow post sand.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Update before we get a week of rain. Ive sprayed the lawn with tnex at a rate of .10oz/1k we'll see how the tifftuf likes it. Also mowed the lawn to around .5" it's filling in nicely


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

It's filling in nicely. Using PGR every 14 days. I will prob keep using it for another month or so. I need to push more nitrogen but ive been busy. Here are some pics


----------

